# Anyone plowing with the Arctic



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

brand snow pusher? I am buying a skidsteer and am seriously considering an 8' model, just looking for some feedback of those that have used them, they look incredible, not sure of pricing yet, I am calling them tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, they work great.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*JD how long have you operated with an Arctic?*

any issues or parts that wear regularly? What model(s) are you using?

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 14ft ld and a 12 ft, got about 100 hrs on them and they seem to stand up well. I broke 1 rubber but the operator caught a curb and kept going so that was understandable. Nothing will scrape better then a sectional blade.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*JD are you able to backdrag with them?*

the lot I am considering the Arctic for will be doing has several loading docks which I will need to backdrag.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

gd8boltman;720994 said:


> the lot I am considering the Arctic for will be doing has several loading docks which I will need to backdrag.
> 
> Thanks


They backdrag very well.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have 3 10fts. I love them as well. I have broke quite a few rubbers, But mine are older units with out trip edges. So we have to pay attention to what we are doing with them. 

They will also back drag better that most other pushers push.

I do like how easy they are to push. If a machine can lift one it will push it. 

J.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Peterbilt;721218 said:


> I have 3 10fts. I love them as well. I have broke quite a few rubbers, But mine are older units with out trip edges. So we have to pay attention to what we are doing with them.
> 
> They will also back drag better that most other pushers push.
> 
> ...


Man I hate when those rubbers break


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

price is $4900.00 for the 8 ft model.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

The mayor;721683 said:


> price is $4900.00 for the 8 ft model.


HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!! 

Are you kidding?

they look very cool, but man, that's a ton of money
You can get an plow (with hydraulics, etc) for that.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I could be off. That was from the 2007 price list.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The mayor;721829 said:


> I could be off. That was from the 2007 price list.


I paid 10k for a 14 ft and a 12 ft in June of 08.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Jd, or anyone else

im sure they scrape better than a rubber, or even solid steel edge

may i ask ... Do you think the cost difference between a sectional , and a solid 1 peace steel trip edge..... would pay for it self , with less salt usage? is there realyl a noticable difference if you ran them side by side. Ih seen the difference between a rubber and steel..and i think the extra cost could be justified by less snow...less salt ... what about these blades?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;722113 said:


> Jd, or anyone else
> 
> im sure they scrape better than a rubber, or even solid steel edge
> 
> may i ask ... Do you think the cost difference between a sectional , and a solid 1 peace steel trip edge..... would pay for it self , with less salt usage? is there realyl a noticable difference if you ran them side by side. Ih seen the difference between a rubber and steel..and i think the extra cost could be justified by less snow...less salt ... what about these blades?


In a 8ft blade it would be debatable but as the size of the blade increases the more snow the blade will leave behind. You can tell where the Artic plows in the one mall we do because those are the first lots to be black after salting. Salt is scarce right now and we actually parked the 16 ft pusher and scraped the lot with the 12 ft Arctic just to save salt.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

This is the info I got.
Light Duty

8 ft …………….$ 4,900.00
10 ft ……………$ 5,500.00
12 ft ……………$ 6,200.00
14 ft ……………$ 6,900.00



Heavy Duty

12 ft ………….$ 7,400.00
14 ft …………. $ 8,150.00
16 ft ………….$ 8,900.00
19 ft ………….$ 9,650.00
22 ft ………….$10,400.00


•	Add $400.00 for an ACS coupler hook-up.
•	No out of State Sales Tax Required.
•	Freight From Frankfort, IL Not Included.

Must receive a $500.00 deposit to place an order for a snowplow. Credit card or check must be received before we build the snowplow.


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

what size skid loader would you need to look at running a 8-10 ft plow seriously considering puting a setup together for next winter


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I would much rather push with these artics that ANY plow on ANY storm. They clean 100% better. Not only that but they are faster.

I can plow a lot, get it to about a 10 to 15% snow coverage on a push (Meanin snow pack and snow skim), then treat with about 1/3 the melter. The sun will then come up and I have 0 snow on the lot. It doesn't matter if its am asphalt or concrete lot either. Its clean. 

Then you go to the accounts on either side of mine, They have either been done with a plow or skid loader bucket, then treated heavily. then the sun comes up, and they look like they did when the salt truck left.

I sub out to a local landscape company, they have other contractors that plow for them. I am the only with the Artics. I am the only one that can gauntee that my lots will not only be finished but 95% snow free by the time the contracts open that day, no matter what size account they are. 

I realy don't care how much the things cost, they back up what they say they will do, Period.

In fact I am planning on getting a 14ft HD and a 12ft LD for next season.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The mayor;722296 said:


> This is the info I got.
> Light Duty
> 
> 8 ft …………….$ 4,900.00
> ...


Preseason orders wil be a much better price then now. Did you just get these prices?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I got those prices on 12/04/08. When would be the best time to get the best price.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The mayor;722720 said:


> I got those prices on 12/04/08. When would be the best time to get the best price.


I bought mine at Sima in June and to be exact I paid $10500 for both blades.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*From my phone call it looks like about*

four to six weeks delivery time give or take. Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

It wasn't the price that stopped me on buying the arctic pusher it was the lack of having a backdrag edge. I started to look into this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/96-Snow-Plow-Pu..._0?hash=item160195648159&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Tri-Mark Mfg. in Genoa City*

builds them as well, they are on E-bay, and have a web-site


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The mayor;723119 said:


> It wasn't the price that stopped me on buying the arctic pusher it was the lack of having a backdrag edge. I started to look into this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/96-Snow-Plow-Pu..._0?hash=item160195648159&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14


Minus getting close to building you can back drag flush with curbs.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I use my side walk crew to clean "Close to buildings" The Artic does the rest.


----------

